

Apple, Facebook to Pay for Female Employees to Freeze Their Eggs - mlichtenstern
http://mashable.com/2014/10/14/apple-facebook-egg-freezing/?utm_cid=mash-com-G+-main-link

======
mlichtenstern
Interesting, encouraging, and disturbing all at once... How about a more
integrated work-life system? Like on-site daycare and private schools? Even
clinics. I'm sure they could partner up and make room for it.

~~~
dkarapetyan
How is that any less disturbing? Certain things should be handled by the state
because everyone involved needs to share the burden. Privatizing it is not the
answer.

~~~
mlichtenstern
On site daycare and clinics disturbing? Why is it disturbing for parents to be
in closer proximity to their children (e.g. Marissa Meyer, Shonda Rhimes, et
al). I'm not an advocate of privatizing everything. I do believe that there
can be effective symbiosis between the private and public sectors - creating
mutual accountability.

For example, companies could be incentivized to provide such services on site.
I'm a mom. If I were a tech employee (or any other kind of employee), I would
prefer to drop my child(ren) off at an on-site facility, where I could spend
lunch and breaks with them, and where there is an additional bonus of them
getting to know other children of people I spend 1/3 of my day / life with.
It's not as if people would be obligated to use the services, but I bet it
would be valued above freezing eggs and serve many more people - male and
female alike. Work Place 2.0

~~~
dkarapetyan
I agree it is convenient but it still feels weird to me all the same. Most
large tech companies are already mini nation states and that's just scary.
These benefits should be available to everyone across the board and not just
to those who happen to work at money printing factories like Google and
Facebook. Providing care for children is a social good and should be treated
as such and not a carrot that can be dangled in front of qualified candidates.

~~~
mlichtenstern
I agree that it should not just be for privileged few.

